# Brute Force flashing 2X2 to 4X4



## bsmallee

Sorry if this has been covered several times. I am new at this and tried to search around for the topic. I have found where it was almost addressed but not quite.

I will be driving my '05 650 Brute Force with no problems and after a while I will notice my 4X4 indicator flashing back and forth from 2WD to 4WD and back. If I turn it off it will usually stop the flashing. I don't notice any change in performance on the vehicle when it is flashing. I've done a lot of work on cars, but not so much on the ATV's but I'm wanting to learn.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KMKjr

Go to the manual section, download your manual and that gives you all the info you need.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=3

Page 489 or 17-5

Time the flashes:

1 second - 2WD/4WD actuator

2 seconds - engine brake actuator

4 seconds - both


----------



## Metal Man

I love this site :yup:


----------



## IBBruin

Metal Man said:


> I love this site :yup:


Yup, me too. I've officially made it my firefox home page. It used to be "the other place"


----------



## Yesterday

oh, that place still exists?


----------



## IBBruin

It did a couple of days ago. I don't know now and don't care.


----------



## phreebsd

Sweet  it's my homepage too 

bsmallee - I'm willing to bet its your KEBC actuator. Do you hear it buzzing when you key off? 

The information from KMKjr looks like it needs correction. From memory i recall a ½ second interval for 4wd actuator, 1 second for KEBC and 2 for both.

If it turns out to be the KEBC actuator Ive cleaned quite a few with good results. heck, i may do a video to point out the things to do when you take it apart.


----------



## IBBruin

phreebsd said:


> Sweet  it's my homepage too
> 
> If it turns out to be the KEBC actuator Ive cleaned quite a few with good results. heck, i may do a video to point out the things to do when you take it apart.


I say do away with the KEBC actuator. The engine will still brake the machine. The only time I've noticed any difference is when I start going down a hill, if you let your engine return to idle, it will start to free wheel and pick up speed. I know it sound strange but in order to stop the free wheel, just give it a little throttle and the clutch engages and it slows ya down.

Unless you live in the mountains or do lots of trail riding on steep hills, the KEBC system is not needed.


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> Sweet  it's my homepage too
> 
> bsmallee - I'm willing to bet its your KEBC actuator. Do you hear it buzzing when you key off?
> 
> The information from KMKjr looks like it needs correction. From memory i recall a ½ second interval for 4wd actuator, 1 second for KEBC and 2 for both.
> 
> If it turns out to be the KEBC actuator Ive cleaned quite a few with good results. heck, i may do a video to point out the things to do when you take it apart.


Depends on how you are reading the flashes. They say to read 4wd to 4wd, then it's as I stated.

And yes, probalby the engine brake actuator (just replaced mine ) if it only happens on decel and comes & goes when you shut the maching off/on.


----------



## phreebsd

ah. i aways read it as 2 to 4 but yer way from 4 to 4 makes sense with the longer times.

I can just look and tell is it's flashing really fast, sorta fast or kinda slow.
that's my gauge


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> ah. i aways read it as 2 to 4 but yer way from 4 to 4 makes sends with the longer times.
> 
> I can just look and tell is it's flashing really fast, sorta fast or kinda slow.
> that's my gauge


 
Hey don't kill the messenger, that's the way the manufacturer tells me to do it!!

You need a copy of the manual?? ...lol


----------



## phreebsd

haha. I think i got it


----------



## DaveMK1

Got another 2x2 4x4 flash problem. 

My wifes 4wd wouldnt engage this past weekend. Got the bike home and found a dead fuse on the KEBC. Replaced the fuse and now the 2x2 4x4 flashes at me. I pulled both KEBC and 4x4 actuators off. The KEBC looked good with the exception of alot of belt dust. My issue came when I pulled the 4x4 actuator off. Here is what I found.......
(see attatched photos) 

I ran all the continuity tests on it and it turned out to still be good. Even pluged 12 volts to it and it spun freely with no unusual grinding. My question is how f*%ked am I?:thinking:


----------



## phreebsd

just knock that collar off and get a new one. its part # 92152-1349


----------



## DaveMK1

You dont think anything internal is damaged?


----------



## phreebsd

nope. wear on that collar is normal. maybe not that much, but you arent the first to need a new one.
that's why it's replaceable. get a new one, or make your own. you'll be back in business.


----------



## DaveMK1

Thanks Phreebsd! Ordering one tonight.

Took a look at the propeller shaft collar and it looks good. I spun the wheels by hand and didnt hear any unusual noises comming from the front diff. 

Next question, when i turn the tire and both tires turn in the same direction is that 4wd or 2wd? I shift the collar then both wheels turn in different directions. Im sure its important when I go to install the actuator again that it is in 2wd mode.


----------



## DaveMK1

FYI guys, just orderd my parts to fix the wifey's brute and found a site that is cheaper than most. All of the sites I found were selling the little collar for $25, these guys had it for $17. Just thought I'd share
http://www.monmouthcycles.com/default.asp
They are up in New Jersey


----------



## phreebsd

good deal man. let us know how it turns out!


----------



## mannforce

*flashing,4wd,2wd*

did u do the bus mod that will solve alot of the brute electrical prob but does your speedo work,while riding


----------

